# Inktober 2016!



## himeki (Oct 1, 2016)

Post your Inktober drawings for this year here! Figured TBT should have a thread so everyone can see everyone else's!


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Oct 1, 2016)

What's Inktober about? Never heard of that word before. Sorry for my ignorance but I'm curious.


----------



## himeki (Oct 1, 2016)

Aria Nook Violet said:


> What's Inktober about? Never heard of that word before. Sorry for my ignorance but I'm curious.



Oh really? It's an event really popular in the art community, where for the month of October, you draw something every day in ink!


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm gonna attempt! we'll see how long it lasts.... ^^;
anyway it was super cold and gloomy today (yay)


----------



## himeki (Oct 1, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> I'm gonna attempt! we'll see how long it lasts.... ^^;
> anyway it was super cold and gloomy today (yay)



YES YOU DID IT !! YOUR TRAD ART IS SO GOOD DONT EVEN TRY AND SAY ITS NOT


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 1, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> YES YOU DID IT !! YOUR TRAD ART IS SO GOOD DONT EVEN TRY AND SAY ITS NOT



ehh it takes me forever though cause I always get distracted in my room....


----------



## vogelbiene (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm gonna attempt this quq but it won't be anything spectacular 
I don't even have ink!! I'll just use liners and pens. Is that okay??


----------



## himeki (Oct 1, 2016)

vogelbiene said:


> I'm gonna attempt this quq but it won't be anything spectacular
> I don't even have ink!! I'll just use liners and pens. Is that okay??



yah i dont have ink it just means no pencils LO L


----------



## Milleram (Oct 1, 2016)

Here's my Day 1:






Mine are probably gonna be mostly crappy lil' Pokemon drawings cuz I don't have a lot of time.


----------



## mintellect (Oct 1, 2016)

My entry for day one, I made up the chara on the spot and I rly like her


----------



## vogelbiene (Oct 2, 2016)

Cries bc is v late but here is numero uno of my Inktober challenge!
I love Chie and Persona 4 so much--

I honestly had so much trouble w/ my liner bc I hate my wobbly lines and I'm so used to pencil. My hands are too shaky aaa


----------



## Milleram (Oct 2, 2016)

Mega Banette! I tried to go a little more complex today.


----------



## Jint (Oct 2, 2016)

Spoiler: day 1













Spoiler: day 2











traditional isn't exactly my medium... orz
​


----------



## himeki (Oct 2, 2016)

LOL i didnt realised i hadn't posted day 1 lol


Spoiler:  day 1













Spoiler: day 2


----------



## Balverine (Oct 2, 2016)

Spoiler:  











i love this man
I was going to start yesterday, but forgot, so uh here's my first day lol


----------



## Kiiro (Oct 2, 2016)

Here's my sketches for the first two days:



Spoiler


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 2, 2016)

curse you lack of daylight...

anyway here's what I wore to church today!




i love my new veil! c:

also I don't look nearly that cute irl but my glasses are actually that big lol


----------



## mintellect (Oct 2, 2016)

This one is much more lazy, I wasn't feeling up to drawing something nicer
Also it's sideways oops


----------



## Milleram (Oct 2, 2016)

Diancie Rose said:


> This one is much more lazy, I wasn't feeling up to drawing something nicer
> Also it's sideways oops



Such a cute kitty! :3


----------



## vogelbiene (Oct 3, 2016)

Aaa second day!!
I'm actually super glad I agreed to do this- I'm drawing a lot more than usual, and it will be a good habit for me to do so!
Not too happy with this, but I needed to draw a new character I had in mind


----------



## mintellect (Oct 3, 2016)

Day 3, here's my lousy attempt at a vampiress.
Yknow for some reason I had a huge obsession with vampires around 4-5th grade
Ignore the floating face over in the top right I did not mean to screens hot that


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 3, 2016)

#3!





Finally started playing Birthright again, and I'm really liking it!


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 3, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> #3!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cherry you are amazing o.o


----------



## himeki (Oct 3, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> #3!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omfg i actually drew a (bad) azura earlier LOL
 THO CHERRY TEACH ME TO DRAW

this was todays piece!




Eirika from Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones! was my first ever FE game, and still may be my fave hehe


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 3, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> omfg i actually drew a (bad) azura earlier LOL
> THO CHERRY TEACH ME TO DRAW
> 
> this was todays piece!
> ...



ARE YOU KIDDING YOU SHOULD BE TEACHING ME HOW TO DRAW FACES HELP ME
srsly yours looks rlly nice


----------



## himeki (Oct 3, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> ARE YOU KIDDING YOU SHOULD BE TEACHING ME HOW TO DRAW FACES HELP ME
> srsly yours looks rlly nice



P L E A S E YOURE LIKE A GOD OF ART I AM A MERE FOLLOWER OF THE GREAT ART GODS
but aaaaa thank youuu


----------



## Milleram (Oct 3, 2016)

I just realized I probably should have been using spoilers this whole time. ANYWAY...



Spoiler: Day 3:


----------



## Balverine (Oct 4, 2016)

Day 3! (well, 2 for me lol)



Spoiler:


----------



## Jint (Oct 4, 2016)

Spoiler: day 3










​


----------



## vogelbiene (Oct 4, 2016)

Day three and it's once again Suzume uvu


----------



## Milleram (Oct 4, 2016)

Spoiler: Day 4:


----------



## himeki (Oct 4, 2016)

Day 4!
Drew my OC, Hansel, as I wanted to for a while but never got around to drawing them~


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 4, 2016)

Started watching Konosuba! I needed something funny after assassination classroom ripped my heart out ;-;


----------



## vogelbiene (Oct 4, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> Started watching Konosuba! I needed something funny after assassination classroom ripped my heart out ;-;



How do you draw so well omg quq she's so cute!!
I've only started watching Assassination Classroom, so I suppose I'm in for a roller coaster aaa ;v;


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 4, 2016)

vogelbiene said:


> How do you draw so well omg quq she's so cute!!
> I've only started watching Assassination Classroom, so I suppose I'm in for a roller coaster aaa ;v;



aw thanks! ^^
season 1 is just funny, but prepare yourself for feels in season 2! ;w;


----------



## mintellect (Oct 4, 2016)

Today I decided to draw my OC Jinx (yes, pretty on the nose name) with her small ghostie friend who's purpose I have not yet decided.
I've been drawing her a lot lately, must be the Halloween spirit getting to me.
I'm planning on drawing another edgy creepy OC tomorrow, though they're not really Halloween themed

- - - Post Merge - - -






Not sure why the image doesn't work


----------



## vogelbiene (Oct 4, 2016)

Day 4 and I wanted to draw my android bab who I don't have a name for quq


----------



## Bowie (Oct 4, 2016)

I'd love to participate, but I don't draw in ink. I don't draw at all, actually. 3D art is up my street. I make 3D art that _looks_ like ink, if that counts.


----------



## Balverine (Oct 5, 2016)

day 4 that I almost forgot to post until now oops



Spoiler:


----------



## Jint (Oct 5, 2016)

Spoiler: day 4










​


----------



## Lancelot (Oct 5, 2016)

IM A BIT.BEHIND OK. This was my day one picture, favourite normal type pokemon ambipom &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56832;

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll post a bigger picture later maybe, in at school atm


----------



## r a t (Oct 5, 2016)

Spoiler: the picture isn't very good but whatever





'spoopy' orchids in pink and purple ballpoint pens/biros

I'll post a better quality photo on my art thread maybe if I'm not lazy



I can't do a drawing a day without it looking rushed and ugly but I'm drawing everyday so it kinda counts ok​


----------



## vogelbiene (Oct 5, 2016)

Rosetti said:


> Spoiler: the picture isn't very good but whatever
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my god 
I'm gonna cry
Those flowers are so beautiful you have some mad talent there


----------



## Milleram (Oct 5, 2016)

Spoiler: Day 5:


----------



## himeki (Oct 5, 2016)

Day 5!




My OC again haha. My white pens came today, and I wanted to try them out! ^u^


----------



## Jint (Oct 5, 2016)

Spoiler: day 5










​


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 5, 2016)

yay finally got some decent liners and a new marker!


----------



## mintellect (Oct 5, 2016)

Day 5, it's another OC, but this one I don't have a name for.
Up until now I've been trying to draw stuff relating to fall or Halloween, but I think that's going to stop now since I'd really like to show off some of my OC drawings (and I'm much better at drawing them than anything else I've tried, it seems)


----------



## Balverine (Oct 6, 2016)

Day 5 - super disproportionate!!



Spoiler:


----------



## Milleram (Oct 6, 2016)

Spoiler: Day 6:


----------



## himeki (Oct 6, 2016)

day 6!




victor from yuri on ice haha
this anime is so gOOD WATCH IT


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 6, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> day 6!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LUB HOW U DRAWS HEADS EVVIE


----------



## himeki (Oct 6, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> I LUB HOW U DRAWS HEADS EVVIE


LOL really?? all i do is draw a triangle shaped thing, add two lines and a curve LOl


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 6, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> LOL really?? all i do is draw a triangle shaped thing, add two lines and a curve LOl



now that you mention it I kinda see it lol


----------



## himeki (Oct 6, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> now that you mention it I kinda see it lol



my drawing method is actually pretty simple, but ill do a tutorial on how i draw if you want LOl


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 6, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> my drawing method is actually pretty simple, but ill do a tutorial on how i draw if you want LOl



YASS I NEEDS ALL THE HALP I CAN GET

- - - Post Merge - - -

Evs do you ever look at your super old posts and cringe at them XD


----------



## Jeonggwa (Oct 6, 2016)

YELLS viktor i love... main reason why I watch in the first place 
despite not being much into anime shows lately
MY EYES ARE BLESSED


----------



## himeki (Oct 6, 2016)

Yonkorin said:


> YELLS viktor i love... main reason why I watch in the first place
> despite not being much into anime shows lately
> MY EYES ARE BLESSED



YE S i love victor too much //dies
LOOK AT THE W I N K 




i actually started watching it because i thought it was about lesbians on ice L O L tho im not regretting it HUE
and thank u yon!!!


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 6, 2016)

Day 6!










EvviePB said:


> lesbians on ice



wat


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 6, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> Day 6!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOW THE HECK DO YOU PEOPLE DO THAT ON PAPER WITH ALL THE SHADING x.x


----------



## himeki (Oct 6, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> Day 6!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CHERRY GIVE ME YOUR SKILLS


LOL the title is Yuri!!! on ICE and I hadnt watched the trailer so i thought it was yuri and not about a guy called yur lmfao


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 6, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> HOW THE HECK DO YOU PEOPLE DO THAT ON PAPER WITH ALL THE SHADING x.x



idk i have a grey marker and I just go...._woosh_ with it



EvviePB said:


> CHERRY GIVE ME YOUR SKILLS
> 
> 
> LOL the title is Yuri!!! on ICE and I hadnt watched the trailer so i thought it was yuri and not about a guy called yur lmfao



i know lol it's just funny taken out of context

and thanks c:


----------



## Jint (Oct 6, 2016)

Spoiler: day 6



i aLMOST MISSED IT







​


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 6, 2016)

Jint said:


> Spoiler: day 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...



again HOW DO U PEOPLE DO THIS ON PAPER O-O


----------



## mintellect (Oct 6, 2016)

Sorry it's blurry and also sideways

This is another OC, Basil, in his fall outfit which I've never drawn him in before but wow he looks nice in sweaters and scarves.
But I guess all my OCS could look good in a sweater and scarf considering they're all drawn the same way with the same face and body build oops


----------



## Milleram (Oct 7, 2016)

Spoiler: Day 7:


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 7, 2016)

K SO GUYS I ordered this adorable brooch from Peppermint Fox [this one!]
AND OMG ITS SO CUTE I CAN'T
but yeah i love plague doctor masks sooo


----------



## himeki (Oct 7, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> K SO GUYS I ordered this adorable brooch from Peppermint Fox [this one!]
> AND OMG ITS SO CUTE I CAN'T
> but yeah i love plague doctor masks sooo



YO CHERRY THAT PIN IS REALLY CUTE AND THAT ART IS REALLY COOL

day 7!! drew my friends cuTE BIRB SON WHICH IVE BEEN MEANING TO DRAW FOR AN ETERNITY!


----------



## mintellect (Oct 7, 2016)

Another unnamed OC, in her most festive outfit.


----------



## Balverine (Oct 8, 2016)

day 7!!


Spoiler: dude with no shirt be warned


----------



## Milleram (Oct 8, 2016)

Spoiler: Day 8:


----------



## himeki (Oct 8, 2016)

day 8!


----------



## mintellect (Oct 8, 2016)

I drew my Line Play avatar in her Halloween outfit, and I also experimented with shading with markers.


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 8, 2016)

it's still snowing right now and im so happy





this one got a ton of likes on ig and i have no idea why

ALSO DOING A GRADIENT WITH 1 MARKER IS HARD


----------



## himeki (Oct 8, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> it's still snowing right now and im so happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mAYBE BECAUSE ITS REALLY AWESOME??? **** CHERRY TEACH ME TO D RA W


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 8, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> mAYBE BECAUSE ITS REALLY AWESOME??? **** CHERRY TEACH ME TO D RA W



ill give you lessons if you give me your cintiq


----------



## himeki (Oct 8, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> ill give you lessons if you give me your cintiq



i can send u a drawing of a cintiq does that count


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 8, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> i can send u a drawing of a cintiq does that count



close enough


----------



## himeki (Oct 8, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> close enough







here you go


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 8, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> here you go



thx its beautiful


----------



## nyenisu (Oct 9, 2016)

not from a certain day but thought i'd just post this here~ c:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 9, 2016)

I wish I had effort to do this... but I can't force myself to do art every day, I'm too lazy XD


----------



## Milleram (Oct 9, 2016)

Spoiler: Day 9:


----------



## himeki (Oct 9, 2016)

day 9!


Spoiler:  








not too happy with this, but i have art block atm ;;


----------



## Jint (Oct 9, 2016)

Spoiler: day 7













Spoiler: day 8













Spoiler: day 9











oof
​


----------



## Balverine (Oct 9, 2016)

Spoiler: day 8













Spoiler: day 9


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 9, 2016)

my skin marker sucks rip


----------



## mintellect (Oct 10, 2016)

I missed the deadline by a minute but better late than never right?

This isn't of anyone in particular.


----------



## Milleram (Oct 10, 2016)

Spoiler: Day 10:


----------



## himeki (Oct 10, 2016)

Day 10!




my oc, hana~ i wanted to try doing a night scene!


----------



## Milleram (Oct 11, 2016)

Spoiler: Day 11:



http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n273/foxy_faerie08/Photo%202016-10-11%208%2059%2024%20AM%201_zpsavehlhyx.jpg[/IMG]



http://s114.photobucket.com/user/foxy_faerie08/media/Photo 2016-10-11%[IMG


----------



## himeki (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## mintellect (Oct 11, 2016)

Days 10 and 11. The ponytail one is an OC.

I should really spend more time on these instead of worrying about getting them done on time...


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 11, 2016)

Whoops almost forgot to post these


Spoiler: day 10













Spoiler: day 11


----------



## Milleram (Oct 12, 2016)

Spoiler: Day 12:


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 12, 2016)

im super late but I LOVE MOB PSYCHO 100 SO MUCH OMG it's honestly such a breath of fresh air.


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> im super late but I LOVE MOB PSYCHO 100 SO MUCH OMG it's honestly such a breath of fresh air.



whoaaaa this is so amazing!!1 TEACH ME SENPAI

drew russian yuri today!!




i love himmm


----------



## Milleram (Oct 13, 2016)

Spoiler: Day 13:


----------



## himeki (Oct 13, 2016)

my s o n


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 13, 2016)

day 13





_help me im running out of ideas ;-;_


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 13, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> day 13
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's so cool and scary! I love the face expression you did


----------



## Balverine (Oct 14, 2016)

Oof here's some of the inktober days I missed (today's will be uploaded after I have a sleep)



Spoiler: Day 11 - George and Lisa Lisa













Spoiler: Day 12 - Giorno and Golden Experience













Spoiler: Day 13 - Giorno and Golden Experience Requiem



a continuation if day 12


----------



## himeki (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Milleram (Oct 14, 2016)

Spoiler: Day 14:











Character belongs to *vogelbiene*.


----------



## Balverine (Oct 15, 2016)

Spoiler: day 14


----------



## Squidward (Oct 15, 2016)

I've only done 4 days out of 15 so far but at least I'm trying..............


----------



## Milleram (Oct 15, 2016)

Spoiler: Day 15:











Character belongs to *Le-Vane*.


----------



## himeki (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## cherriielle (Oct 15, 2016)

Spoiler: day14


----------



## himeki (Oct 16, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> Spoiler: day14



ahhh i love the pink!!


----------



## Milleram (Oct 16, 2016)

Spoiler: Day 16:


----------



## Balverine (Oct 17, 2016)

Spoiler: day 15













Spoiler: day 16


----------



## himeki (Oct 17, 2016)

finially managed to pump out a chibi..


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 17, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> finially managed to pump out a chibi..



^that's so cute yo

last two days cause I forgot to upload rip


----------



## Milleram (Oct 17, 2016)

Spoiler: Day 17:


----------



## Milleram (Oct 18, 2016)

Spoiler: Day 18:


----------



## himeki (Oct 18, 2016)

lusamine!


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 18, 2016)

hey look another adopt I forgot about woops


----------



## Milleram (Oct 19, 2016)

Spoiler: Day 19:


----------



## himeki (Oct 19, 2016)

SORRY ITS VICTOR AGAIN BUT THIS EPISODE KILLED ME


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 19, 2016)

look its ester


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 20, 2016)

Day 20!





i know everyone else is tired of cross prints but i really love this one


----------



## Milleram (Oct 20, 2016)

Spoiler: Day 20:


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Oct 20, 2016)

I... WAS doing inktober but I fell out. Here's my favorite out of all of them. She's a friendly monster with mouths for eyes and she only drinks fair trade frappucinos



Spoiler


----------



## Milleram (Oct 21, 2016)

Spoiler: Day 21:


----------



## Milleram (Oct 22, 2016)

Spoiler: Day 22:


----------



## himeki (Oct 22, 2016)

I FORGOT TO POST THE LAST FEW DAYS ill do it later
but today
usako is eros and eros is him uwu




yuri on ice crossover LOL


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 22, 2016)

pssh what are you talking about im not 2 days late, Happy Birthday Eli!  




i just realized nobody on tbt knows im in idol hell but _im in idol hell_
_
help me_


----------



## Milleram (Oct 23, 2016)

Spoiler: Day 23:


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Oct 23, 2016)

day 23 (day 1 for me ●﹏●)

try to ignore the creepo drawing on the back of the paper (/;◇/


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 24, 2016)

Spoiler: day 23













Spoiler: day 24


----------



## Milleram (Oct 24, 2016)

Spoiler: Day 24:


----------



## Milleram (Oct 25, 2016)

Spoiler: Day 25:


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 26, 2016)

i wish mob would smile more ;w;


----------



## Milleram (Oct 26, 2016)

Spoiler: Day 26:


----------



## Milleram (Oct 27, 2016)

Spoiler: Day 27:











Character belongs to *kianli*.


----------



## Milleram (Oct 29, 2016)

Photobucket was down yesterday so I couldn't post. Here's yesterday's and today's.



Spoiler: Day 28:













Spoiler: Day 29:











Character belongs to *Tensu*.


----------



## Milleram (Oct 30, 2016)

Spoiler: Day 30:


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 30, 2016)

dump incoming rip


Spoiler: day26













Spoiler: day27













Spoiler: day28













Spoiler: day29















^might digitize this one cause i like how it turned out idk tho


----------



## Milleram (Oct 31, 2016)

Spoiler: Day 31:


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 31, 2016)

IT'S FINALLY OVER ;w;






I've never really commited to something this...big before (art related, anyway), but it was fun! While my art itself didn't improve all that much, my technique and lining definitely did. I hope I'm able to do this next year, cause I really did have a blast with it. ^^


----------

